# Egg production woes



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I have 10 barred rock pullets from 4H and 2 RR pullets and 1 Cornish cross, 
all 13 are approx 4 months old. I have had for 3 years 2 RR hens and a bantam Cochin partridge rooster. Pics attached! My question is about the mature RR hens, they were mature layers when I got them. So I don't really know their age. They have been very regular producers, till about the last 2 weeks and nothing. I wonder if the growing pullets are upsetting them, the hot and dry weather in southeast Tennessee, or maybe the girls are just DONE ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My best guess would be a combination of hot weather and stress of newbies...how many eggs were you getting before?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

In my experience all chickens take breaks. Usually in very hot weather they will pause til it cools off. They also quit in the colder winter months. Even our red stars who usually lay an egg per chicken every day took breaks occasionally the bad thing is when one does they typically all do.
I seriously doubt they are done. Give them a little time to pick back up with their laying.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I was getting 2 eggs every 3 days, like clockwork for 3 years. Seems I was spoiled. My 18 year old daughter loves to bake, but will use only the brown eggs of the RR hens. She is panicking that she might be forced to bake with store bought white eggs. Gross!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

This is a better shot of my two girls, Laverne on the left and Shirley. Anybody have a guess at aging these girls?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL...tell her color of the eggshells has no meaning for nutrition, only what goes into the hen 

I would say they are taking a break due to heat....eventually though, they will stop laying, but I don't think it'd go from 2 a week to zero like that. I have a 6 year old NH hen that lays 3-4 a week still....but when it was hot for a couple weeks...she laid nothing....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pics of feet and legs can help more...but I would guess at least 5 if you had them for 3. Most people sell them at 2 years for 5-10 bucks each.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You do know you have a barred rooster, right? At least from what I can tell from the pic....it would be the lighter one.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, I know. He will attending the chicken show and sale on September 21st at the 4H returning of chickens. Maybe no one will notice, he acts very feminine.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Everyone will probably know, it is pretty obvious. I will just play dumb! Not really much of a stretch for me. Hen on the left, Roo on the right.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Try having 50+ chickens and only 1/2 dozen eggs a day URGGGGG


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Try having 50+ chickens and only 1/2 dozen eggs a day URGGGGG


I know what you mean! I have three broody hens sitting on 18 eggs a piece and maybe pulling 4 eggs out of the rest of the flock (50+ as well).


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm still coming up with nothing, almost 3 weeks now. I don't remember my girls ever taking this long of a break. It is very troubling.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Hens will usually stop laying between 3-4 years old. That may be done.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have 30 layers of age right now and getting 16 eggs or less a day....it's the wacky weather pattern...it has to be.


----------

